# was war so euer größter karpfen?



## angler_boy (6. September 2005)

ich wollt mal wissen wie groß euer größter karpfen war!also wie schwer un d wei lang und welche rasse!


----------



## Alleskönner (6. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Ich angle zwar nicht so oft auf Karpfen aber konnte schon einige fangen.Leider waren die bis jetzt nicht so riesig.Mein grösster war so um die 12-13pf und war ein Schuppi!


----------



## No Kill CARP (6. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Hi mein größten fing ich vor einer woche er war 99cm groß und wog 48 pfund
gefangen hab ich ihn auf Maiskette ein wirklich schönes erlebnis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Grus,Kevin


----------



## zander55 (6. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Mein Größter Karpfen war ein 82cm Schuppenkarpfen.Köder war ein Maisboilie.
Gewicht unbekannt da nicht gewogen.


----------



## Carpfighter (6. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Solche Treads hasse ich weil ich daraus immer solche angeberthreads werden und jeder hat nen größeren und schöneren als all die anderen gefangen!!

Meiner hat 40+ und so 93-95cm!

Mehr sag ich dazu nicht !!

Carpfighter


----------



## dropback (6. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*



			
				Carpfighter schrieb:
			
		

> Solche Treads hasse ich weil ich daraus immer solche angeberthreads werden und jeder hat nen größeren und schöneren als all die anderen gefangen!!


Warum machst du dann mit;+  |supergri


----------



## Carpfighter (6. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

So halt weil er es wissen wollte ich will damit aba nicht prahlen!
Ich würds nur irgendwie unfähr ihm jetzt einfach nicht zu antworten!!

CArpfighter


----------



## carper_83 (6. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Blackmax (6. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Ja Carpfighter, dass macht ja Sinn. Dann bist du ja selbst ein Angeber?!|kopfkrat;+


----------



## Carpfighter (6. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Schmunzel *dummbin*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## angler_boy (6. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

hakt nicht alle auf Carpfighter rum!war der 40 pfund oder 40 kilo?


----------



## angler_boy (6. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

nein nein 40 pfund natürlich!


----------



## angler_boy (6. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

also meiner war 8 kilo!spiegel°


----------



## No Kill CARP (6. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Das ist wirklich eine komische einstellung von dir Carpfighter aber lass und doch damit in  ruhe und schreib erst garnicht ok?????

Grus,kevin


----------



## carper_83 (6. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~#h ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## zanderaal (6. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

|kopfkrat Mein größter war ein Schuppi und hatte bei 90 cm 27 Pfund |supergri |supergri |supergri Köder ein Boilie Shrimp
zusehen auf dem Foto hier|wavey: 
und Leute bleibt beim Thema#6


----------



## dropback (6. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*



			
				carper_83 schrieb:
			
		

> meinst du das mit den 40 kilo wirklich ernst? |kopfkrat


Bei dem Nick...ich fürchte schon... |supergri :g


----------



## angler_boy (6. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

natürlich net!°


----------



## angler_boy (6. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

und dropback findest du das du mit deinen spitznamen was bessers bist?


----------



## No Kill CARP (6. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Oh macht mal halb lang leut lasst uns doch einfach freunde sein und schreiben.


grus.kevin


----------



## dropback (6. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*



			
				angler_boy schrieb:
			
		

> und dropback findest du das du mit deinen spitznamen was bessers bist?


Klar. |supergri


----------



## Adrian* (6. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Meiner war ein 11 Pfund Spiegelkarpfen, gemessen habe ich ihn nicht...gefangen auf Boilie im Baggersee...


----------



## angler_boy (6. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

ok frieden!petry heil!sry


----------



## Piotr84 (6. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Moin,


Meiner war 1,20Meter und ca 70pfd.war eine Marmorkarpfen!!!Gefangen auf Mais


----------



## Veit (6. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Hier mal meine 3 größten:












Die Längen sind 90, 87 und 85 cm. Welcher da nun der schwerste ist weiß ich nicht, da ich sie nicht gewogen habe und sie natürlich wieder schwimmen. Gingen alle an der Saale auf Frolic.


----------



## Tyron (6. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

16Pfd, Spiegel!
Länge: KP!


----------



## WallerChris (6. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Schuppenkarpfen:9kg und länge ka 
Köder: Bananenboilie


----------



## angler_boy (6. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

veit deine karpfen sind ordenlich!kompliement!petry heil!


----------



## Carpfighter (6. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

An alle ein Petri Heil für ihre schönen Fänge!
Dieser Thread ist ja noch nicht mal angeberhaft!!

Und ********n wir bitte auf das von vorhin!

Carpfighter


----------



## Carp-Hooligan (6. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Das ist ja mal ein ganz toller Tread...#q #q #q 

Aber wers brauch,kann wirklich noch nicht viel Erfahrungen haben,denn das ist doch wirklich Nebensache.....#d 

Solche Protzer machen doch den ernsthaften "Karpfenangler" erst zu dem Verhaßten Angler der sowieso schon in vielen Augen ist! Werdet mal Erwachsen!
Reden ist Silber,Schweigen ist Gold!!


----------



## Blackmax (6. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

@Carp-Hooligan
Ich finde das hat überhaupt nichts mit angeben zu tun. In diesem Thema wird vielleicht aus neugierde gefragt. Er hätte genauso gut fragen können wie klein der Kleinste Karpfen von uns ist, da hätte bestimmt keiner rumgemotzt. Und wenn doch Schweigen Gold ist, kannst du doch auch dein Kommentar für dich behalten!?
Ich glaube angler boy kann sich an Veit's Bildern mal so anschauen, was alles möglich ist. Naja...


----------



## Karpfen01 (7. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Hallo

Mein größter war 19 Pfund gefangen vorgestern auf ein Tutti Frutti Boilie.


Gruß DAniel


----------



## Fisher (7. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

hi

Spiegler 56cm
gewicht unbekannt aber prall gefüllzt mit leich oder lAich? |kopfkrat 

gruß fisher |wavey:


----------



## doggie (7. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*



			
				Carp-Hooligan schrieb:
			
		

> ..........................................................Reden ist Silber,Schweigen ist Gold!!


 
Schnell mal einen super coolen Nickname ausdenken ist silber, vorher überlegen ist Gold!!! #q #d


----------



## Aladin (7. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

hier auch ein großer Karpfen, leider nicht meiner #c


----------



## radlfahrer (7. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Keine Ahnung aber mein liebster war ein 7 pfünder mit 50 cm der mir 2 mal ins gebüsch geschwommen ist was ich damit sagen will für mich zählt eher das erlebnis gewicht ist zwar auch wichtig aber nicht an erster stelle


----------



## angler_boy (8. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

doggi dein nick ist nicht besser!oder meintest du nicht meinen nick?gruß angler boy!


----------



## pc-rookie (8. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*



			
				angler_boy schrieb:
			
		

> doggi dein nick ist nicht besser!oder meintest du nicht meinen nick?gruß angler boy!


 
Nein, ich denke, er meinte Carp-Hooligan...
Aber sich gleich angesprochen fühlen und erstmal zurück schießen finde ich auch... naja.#d |znaika: |sagnix


----------



## Lengjäger (8. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Meiner war 44 cm. Gewicht ?. 
Beim Barschtwistern mit GuFi außen gehakt. 
An einer leichten Spinnrute mit 10er Fireline war das ein wahnsinns Drill. |supergri


----------



## Knispel (8. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Komme gerade vom Stippen in der Weser :

Spiegelkarpfen, Länge 9 cm , Gewicht weiß ich nicht. Köder : 3 Maden So , dass soll mir mal einer nachmachen


----------



## angler_boy (8. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

pc rocki sry!nehmst du an?


----------



## angler_boy (11. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

wollt ihr nicht mehr antworten oder  wars das?wenn ja nicht schlimm!


----------



## angler_boy (18. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

naja wennn jemand noch ein paar antwprten hat nur zu!


----------



## hechthunter87 (18. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

2x 10kg waren meine Wasserschweine groß.


----------



## Sveni90 (18. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

2 schuppis von 15 pfund in 10 min auf hartmais am haar.


----------



## angler_boy (18. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

scherz


----------



## jogi74 (18. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

hoi,,

mein grösster hatte 95cm und mein schwerster bislang 34 pfund.. es waren beide schuppies!!

und bin jetzt
auf der suche nach neuem karpfengewässer,falls jemand eines kennt, an dem man auch nachts angeln darf,, bitte melden über e-mail oder so!
gruss jogi


----------



## Rom (22. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Guten Abend zusammen #h,

Graskarpfen, 100cm, 34 Pfd. Elbe. Maiskette.

Gruß Rom


----------



## angelmeister71 (22. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

|wavey: Hallo alle die da sind

mein gröster wa 93 cm Gewicht kann ich leider nicht sagen, da hatte ich noch keine Waage . War ein Spiegler aus ein Baggerloch bei Barby mit selbstgemachten Boilie.


mfG Rene´


----------



## BigBaitrunner (22. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Hallo,

Meine 3 Größten Heuer waren: Schuppler 17,20 kg, Slefmade Fisch-Kugel.
                                          Spiegler 14,10 kg, Selfmade Fisch Kugel.
                                          Schuppler 13,60 kg Selfmade Fisch-Kugel.
Und die Fisch Kugel mit dem Stinker Flavour namens "Monstercrab" =) !!!

mfg BigBaitrunner


----------



## doggie (23. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

....dafür hat mein Papa ein größeres Auto!!! #q


----------



## harti911 (23. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Mein größter Karpfen war ein Spiegler mit 28 Pfund.

Die Länge habe ich aber nicht gemessen...


----------



## Miss-Esox (23. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Hier sind meine 2größten.
Beide in diesem Jahr auf Boilies gefangen.
Grasfisch: 97cm, 30Pfd
Spiegler: 92cm, 36Pfd (am frühesten morgen gefangen! So sehe ich dann völlig verpennt um 5uhr in der Früh aus:m)


----------



## Forelle91 (30. September 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Hallo alle die zu diesem Beitrag was schreiben!
Mein größter Karpfen war 116cm lang und wog 27kg!
Ich fing ihn auf Boilie mit Erdbeergeschmack!
Angel aber auch schon sehr lange!Ich fing auch erst mit kleinen Fischen an und nun hab ich in der letzten Zeit schon drei Pokale bei 8 Wettkämpfen gewonnen!|laola: 
Gruß von Forelle91!


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*



			
				Forelle91 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo alle die zu diesem Beitrag was schreiben!
> Mein größter Karpfen war 116cm lang und wog 27kg!
> Ich fing ihn auf Boilie mit Erdbeergeschmack!
> Angel aber auch schon sehr lange!Ich fing auch erst mit kleinen Fischen an und nun hab ich in der letzten Zeit schon drei Pokale bei 8 Wettkämpfen gewonnen!|laola:
> Gruß von Forelle91!




|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla: ajajajajajaja........

Ich denke da steckt viel Schwätzerei dahinter |supergri
Nichts für ungut..... aber bei welchen Wettkämpfen war das bitte ?
Wann waren die ?
WO ?
und was waren deine Fänge das du gewonnen hast 


Gruss Lukas


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

genau 61 Pfund: 






:q :q


----------



## Stefan6 (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

@ Franz

Meinst wohl 61gramm #6 :q :q :q 


Mein größter Karpfen war ein Spiegelkarpfen von 80cm und 23 Pfund auf Bananen-Boilie im November.


----------



## Lukas van Karpf (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

@Franz_16

DAS BILD IS EIN WAHNSINN -> TOTLACH  wahhahahahahahahahahhahahahhahahahahahahahahhahahahaha

Echt ein Hammer
EINE AUGENWEIDE 

GRUSS LUKAS


----------



## Cerfat (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*



			
				Aladin schrieb:
			
		

> hier auch ein großer Karpfen, leider nicht meiner #c


 
Paste:

*Geht man davon aus, dass es möglich ist, bei einem Drill dem Fisch lang anhaltende Leiden zuzufügen, dann ist im Einzelfall zu differenzieren. Anerkannt ist, dass sich ein Angelfischer nach § 17 Ziff. 2 b TschG beim Fang von Fischen nicht strafbar macht, wenn er zum Zweck des Nahrungserwerbs fischt, denn Nahrungserwerb stellt immer einen vernünftigen Grund im Sinne des § 1 TschG dar (so auch Drossé).*
*Damit wird es jetzt schwieriger. Geht der Angelfischer an das Gewässer, um einen Fisch zu fangen, den er der Nahrungsmittelkette zuführen will, so ist das Angeln immer ein vernünftiger Grund. *

*Angelt er aber, um einen Fisch zu drillen, ihn anschließend zu fotografieren, um ihn dann zurückzusetzen, dann fehlt es am vernünftigen Grund, und nach deutschem Recht kommt eine Bestrafung nach § 17 Ziff. 2 b TschG in Betracht. *

*Dass andere Länder darüber anders denken, - in den angelsächsischen Gewässern, ist "catch und release" gang und gäbe, - ändert nichts an der gesetzlichen Lage in Deutschland.*

*Quelle: http://www.asvhh.de/leidenmueller.htm*


----------



## Masterfischer (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*



			
				Cerfat schrieb:
			
		

> *Angelt er aber, um einen Fisch zu drillen, ihn anschließend zu fotografieren, um ihn dann zurückzusetzen, dann fehlt es am vernünftigen Grund, und nach deutschem Recht kommt eine Bestrafung nach § 17 Ziff. 2 b TschG in Betracht. *
> 
> *Dass andere Länder darüber anders denken, - in den angelsächsischen Gewässern, ist "catch und release" gang und gäbe, *


 
Wie z.B Südafrika dort muss ein Karpfen, wenn er über 9 Kg wiegt, zurückgesetzt werden.!!!!

Petri Masterfischer


----------



## Hawk321 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

@Forelle 91
da warste wohl so 13 Jahre alt und dann schreibste du hast viel Erfahrung?!

Pah, brauchst den Arsch versohlt Jungspunt!


----------



## The-Carphunter (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Moins..
Ich meine, dass es hier angebrachter wäre die Fänge zu veröffentlichen, die nicht  die schwersten bzw. die größten waren! Natürlich ist es mal interessant zu lesen, welchen Erfolg einige am Wasser zu verbuchen haben aber ich habe mehr Freude daran einen kleinen Bericht von einem Fang zu lesen, der der "Schönste" war, als nur zwei Maße zu wissen.... |rolleyes 
Dies haben ja schon einige so gemacht und es freut mich dann auch für diejenige, die ein tolles Angelerlebnis hatten. Ehrlich. Leider fehlt mir heute etwas die Zeit, einen "kleinen" Artikel von meinem bis jetzt schönstem Erfolg zu schreiben...

Bis später, Carphunter #h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*



Forelle91 schrieb:


> Hallo alle die zu diesem Beitrag was schreiben!
> Mein größter Karpfen war 116cm lang und wog 27kg!
> Ich fing ihn auf Boilie mit Erdbeergeschmack!
> Angel aber auch schon sehr lange!Ich fing auch erst mit kleinen Fischen an und nun hab ich in der letzten Zeit schon drei Pokale bei 8 Wettkämpfen gewonnen!|laola:
> Gruß von Forelle91!


 
PAAAAH, MEINER ist 1,50m lang und wiegt 77kg...
spiegler#q #d |uhoh: 

WIE LANGE ANGELST DU DENN SCHON??
bestimmt knapp 20 jahre, davon 22 Jahre auf Karpfen, wa!!

*Alter: 15*


man man man

grüße (nicht an dich)

mirco


----------



## PROLOGIC (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Na?

ihr habt aber schon bemerkt dass der Thread bereits längst ausgestorben ist, oder:q ?

Der letzte Beitrag war nämlich am *01.10.2005#h *.

Macht glaub ich nicht mehr viel Sinn darauf rumzureiten.

Gruß#h 

PROLOGIC


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*



PROLOGIC schrieb:


> Na?
> 
> ihr habt aber schon bemerkt dass der Thread bereits längst ausgestorben ist, oder:q ?
> 
> ...


 
naja, musste doch mal dem 1,16 m carp "respekt" zollen#d


----------



## MrTom (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

@Forelle91
Na du hast dir ja schon einen richtig guten Namen hier im Forum gemacht#6 
Deine Fänge sind einfach nur aussergewöhnlich-dein Stör, deine Hechte usw alles fantastische Fische. Ich frag mich gerade wo dein Problem ist,hat dich Mama nicht geliebt,hast du keine Freunde oder ist einfach nur dein Schnidelwutz zu klein-was versuchst du hier zu kompensieren? Ich jedenfalls freue mich schon auf deine 70iger Rotfeder.
Ps.:Hol dir Hilfe:q 
mfg Thomas


----------



## Hawk321 (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

@MrTom mit 13 ist der Schniedelwutz wirklich noch klein! Haha.

Er ist bestimmt einer dieser Gullifischer, einfach vor die haustür dn Gullideckel hochheben und angeln....


----------



## Knurrhahn (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Haltet euch an die Boardregeln.
Bitte bleibt beim eigentlichen Thema. 
Alles andere werde ich löschen.
Gruß Knurri!


----------



## Trout killer (29. Januar 2007)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Hi ,
Hier einer meiner größten aus frankreich#6 
92cm lang 44Pfund schwer :k


----------



## jerkfreak (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Bei mir war bei 17 Pfd. Schluss, gemessen hat ma den net, so um die 70-75cm würd ich ma sagen...! N Spiegler...! Beifang beim Forellenangeln auf Teig in nem Privatteich...! Rute war 2,40m und hatte bis 30g WG, Schnur war die 0,10er Fireline, daher hatte der Drill richtig Bock gemacht...! *g*


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Mein größter Karpfen bisher war ganz sicher der eine, den ich mal auf meine kräftige Posenangel nicht bekommen habe, geschweige denn richtig ansehen und drillen konnte. Die dicke Wurmmontage wurde schon von ein paar Brassen beehrt und nett gefangen, dann hing plötzlich der Haken unten fest, große Wirbel usw, konnte nur ganz schemenhaft den Fisch etwas erkennen, was aber das übelste war: der Fisch kam nicht einen cm weiter hoch, einfach unbeeindruckt war der. 
Da diese alte Feldrandkuhle ein nicht mehr bewirtschaftetes Landwirtschaftsstück bei meinem Onkel war, lagen da auch einige Bäume sichtbar drin, keine 10m breit und vlt. 70m lang, dieser Feldrandteich. 
Nach ca. 1-2 min wurde mir die Sache mit dem Fisch zu bunt, ich habe mit meiner damaligen 4,50m Telerute von DAM angefangen zu drücken und zerren, was den Fisch aber keinen cm hoch brachte. Kurz darauf, nachdem die Rute ihren Geist in der Biegung praktisch bis auf Wasser ausgehaucht hatte, da ging nichts #d |uhoh:  und wieder nichts, der Fisch wurde aber irgendwie doch langsam wütend und ging dann erst schnurstracks davon, mitten durch die alten Bäume im Wasser. Halten mit dem Gerät Null Chance. Das war kein Fisch von 15-20 Pfd, sondern irgendwie eine ganz ganz andere Klasse. Wieso der da war? muß wohl mal jemand dortdrin "verloren" haben, mit sowas habe ich da nun nicht gerechnet.


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

@AngelDet:
schon mal überlegt ob's ein waller war? wurm, geht nicht vom boden weg,....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*



fischerspezi1986 schrieb:


> @AngelDet:
> schon mal überlegt ob's ein waller war? wurm, geht nicht vom boden weg,....


Möglich wär's prinzipiell natürlich auch, konnte den Fisch ja nicht richtig erkennen, nur die Art der Bewegung und das ruhige Schwimmen, also Karpfen würde zu der Gestalt und dem Verhalten schon passen, erschien mir auch am logischten, weil es in dem See vlt. knapp 2km weg auch etliche Karpfen gibt. 

Wie sollte da erst ein Waller hingekommen sein? ich habe keine Erfahrung mit solchen, und ob man einen Waller oder Großkarpfen in 1,50m bis 2m Wassertiefe herumwandernd einigermaßen treffsicher unterscheiden kann? Nen Großhecht scheidet aber aus, der wäre nicht so gemütlich am Gange gewesen, und das dunkle hätte nicht gepaßt, geschweige denn die Fischmasse, die da zweifellos irgendwie präsent war.

Die Angelrute sowie die zweite ähnliche habe ich seitdem aber pensioniert, die waren mir echt zuwieder danach  , ein echter Grund sich was stärkeres anzuschaffen.


----------



## Knispel (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Das ist der größte meines 4 jährigen Enkel. Unsere Fische sind dort auch abgebildet.
http://www.fotocommunity.de/pc/pc/extra/egallery/pcat/218928/display/5947062


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2007)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

@Knispel
"Der Vater musste allerdings während des Drilles die Rute mit festhalten, sonst hätte Lucas Schwimmunterricht bekommen"

Alles klar, spätestens damit haste aber 'nen Angelsüchtigen mehr in der Familie! #6 :m


----------



## theblackwater (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

hi, ich finde es super wenn auch mal die Mädels sich die nächte um die Ohren schlagen..Wie bist du eigendlich dazu gekommen??Oder gehst du mit deinem Freund los? Grossartig!!!Sende mal grüsse in meine Heimatstadt...


----------



## Kxxxxx (6. Februar 2007)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Noch ein Tipp, die Zahlen werden größer, wenn ihr statt dem deutschen Pfd die englichen lbs nehmt. Oder machen das die Karpfenangler ohne hin schon. Ich meine, sie benutzen ja sonst auch die englischen Begriffe. :q


----------



## Turboreso (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Hallo!

Mein größter Karpfen im Jahr 1993 war ein 41 cm Spiegelkarpfen gefangen mit 0,17 er an einer 240cm Winkelpicker Rute auf Made.

War echt schön. 

Grüße
Markus


----------



## allrounder11 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

mein schwerster war 52pfd.470gramm im mai 2007 . War stolz wie oskar:vik:


----------



## carphunter xd (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Meiner war 15 pfund . 72cm


----------



## Carphubter96 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Mein größter Carp hatte ca.40 Pf.
Gefangen am Wundschuhersee auf Fluo Pop Up Boilie . :vik:


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

spiegler 40pf
schuppi  22pf
grasser   32pf
koikarpfen 6pf


----------



## Xarrox (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Schuppi 28 Pfd.:l


----------



## baam? (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

schuppi 45pf


----------



## Tino (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Letztes Jahr 12 pf.Spiegelkarpfen und dieses Jahr einen Spiegler mit 32 pf. 
Habe letztes Jahr erst angefangen gezielt Karpfen zu beangeln.


----------



## Carpital (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

52,5 pf graser,
51 pf graser,
32 pf spiegler,
4 pf karausche


----------



## Aal99 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

32 pfd spiegler
13 pfd schuppi


----------



## rued92 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: was war so euer größter karpfen?*

Spiegler 22 Pfd 
Schuppi 13 pfd


----------

